# George Foreman G5



## chilichip (Apr 21, 2009)

hello to all !!!Very excited UPS guy drop off the Grill and Can't wait to try it out tonight!!anyone else have one? I like the fact that the plates are removable and easy to clean , I have one of the old ones and I kill it well almost its pretty sad looking, believe it or not the Original  one was given to me as a joke.


----------



## VitaWright (Apr 22, 2009)

I have one and I love it.  It's a little big and hard to store but I I love the size.  The only thing I don't really love is how big the waffles are.  They are huge!!!!  I got mine with all the plates at the thrift store for $20.


----------



## MJK (Apr 23, 2009)

We have one and we use it a lot.  Things turn out well and it beats standing outside in the rain with the gas grill.  My only criticism, and I know it is to protect me from myself, is that it doesn't seem to get hot enough to really sear stuff hard.  Other than that we use it and like it.  Also if you have ever heard George tell the story about ow he came to endores the grill it's a hoot.


----------



## chilichip (Apr 23, 2009)

I love it the steaks came out great !!! but the cord is shorter then the other one  that I didn't like and I wish they would have givin a storage container for the extra grills. maybe I can make one,Have a great day !!!!


----------

